# Scratch on back of iPad



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

It has NOT been a good day for me today! I'll spare the drama of my day, but here's the topper for the evening. Came home and went to use my iPad. It was fully charged yesterday and I used it briefly last night. It had 98% left on the battery when I turned it off. Tonight it's completely dead. All I can figure is that I must've accidentally hit the power button when I was putting it in the case and the battery drained. So I went to plug it in, and that's when my dog decided to jump in my lap - causing me to drop the iPad. I tried to catch it and managed to quickly grab it, but in doing so the back managed to scratch along the edge of a glass coffee table. There's now a nice 6-7" scratch along the back of my shiney new iPad. I suppose it could be worse - it could've been the front. But after having a really bad day already, this just made everything worse. I could get a skin for it, but I kind of like the apple logo. This just makes me want to cry!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Aw, hugs... That sucks!

I don't have a scratch, but I do have a small dent. I just put a DecalGirl skin today because the dent was bugging me. It's still there, but not as noticeable. How cute is this?

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/60444


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah, that is cute. I probably will end up getting a DG skin. I bought an Invisible Shield for it, but had such a horrible - and unsuccessful - time trying to do the front that I just gave up and didn't even attempt doing the back. They offered a replacement, but I think I just want a refund. I'm waiting to see what they say. At least with the Decal Girls skins I know I'll be able to move it for adjusting it to the proper fit. Gonna just sulk a little more tonight, then tomorrow when I'm feeling better I'll have to go shopping for skins.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear you had such a bad day! Bummer about your iPad. : (

I got my son a Zagg (leather) skin for his iPad which was really nice. (He traded up to a 64g, so he no longer has it.) It not only looked and felt nice, but it also made the iPad easier to grip. It was really easy to install too. They're a bit pricey; I got his before Christmas when they were having their 50% off sale.
http://www.zagg.com/leatherskins/ipad.php#tan-plain
http://www.zagg.com/leatherskins/ipad.php#premium-alligator


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Can you use that as an excuse to get a new ipad?  I use the zagg full body protectors which do not cost that much more than just the screen protector. I use the clear ones.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

That would be nice but I doubt it would work!

Funny you should mention the Zagg full body protection. I actually DID buy that. I tried putting the front one on and it was absolutely ridiculous. I followed the instructions (sprayed my fingers and everything... just like it said!) but as soon as the Zagg touched the screen there was no "sliding it into position" - it just STUCK!! I tried fixing it and it was pointless. My husband tried too. He did manage to get it on straight, but by then it had fingerprints all over the place. It was such a disaster we gave up.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I had that happen to the first zagg I put on. The key or trick that works for me putting on the zagg is to hold the spray bottle back and lightly fritz the surface first so there is just a light mist on it. I then start at the bottom where the button is getting it lined up there and then slowly peel the rest of it off and on to the screen. Doing it that way I find if I can move it alittle bit of it starts to go off abit.  Then I lightly blot the excess water off with a towel and let it set for a hour or so until it doesn't move.  Have done that method on all my devices and never had a problem. Using the towel works better for get the bubbles out without damaging the protector which I have done using the rubber squeege thing.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> I had that happen to the first zagg I put on. The key or trick that works for me putting on the zagg is to hold the spray bottle back and lightly fritz the surface first so there is just a light mist on it. I then start at the bottom where the button is getting it lined up there and then slowly peel the rest of it off and on to the screen. Doing it that way I find if I can move it alittle bit of it starts to go off abit. Then I lightly blot the excess water off with a towel and let it set for a hour or so until it doesn't move. Have done that method on all my devices and never had a problem. Using the towel works better for get the bubbles out without damaging the protector which I have done using the rubber squeege thing.


I'm not willing to try it again. The Zagg is just too expensive for risk taking. I'm getting a decal girl skin for the back and one of these:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003THHXVU/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A3C6E84LI8U2J9
for the screen. When not in use, I keep the iPad in the Zagg keyboard case, so I think overall my screen should be protected okay. I have a Zagg skin on the case, which was pretty easy to do.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh Laurie, I'm sorry to hear about your bad day. I know we all have days like that, and sometimes a good cry does help, but don't let it get you down too badly. I get pretty upset when things like that happen too.  I'm considering a skin for that reason, but not sure I want to cover up the back. I kind of like the Apple look.

Just think of all of the really cool things you can do with your iPad, and that might cheer you up.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

LindaW said:


> Oh Laurie, I'm sorry to hear about your bad day. I know we all have days like that, and sometimes a good cry does help, but don't let it get you down too badly. I get pretty upset when things like that happen too. I'm considering a skin for that reason, but not sure I want to cover up the back. I kind of like the Apple look.
> 
> Just think of all of the really cool things you can do with your iPad, and that might cheer you up.


Thanks. I like the Apple look too. I'm kinda getting used to the scratch now, but I don't want to get any others so I ordered this:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003IRR0YQ/ref=oss_product

I was going to get a skin, but this looked promising and it had good reviews. Hopefully it'll hide the scratch but it looks like it'll still show the Apple logo. I'm not sure if it'll interfere with fitting it into my Zagg case, but that doesn't worry me too much. If it doesn't fit, I still have an awesome keyboard.


----------

